# Build It Yourself Concept



## MitchNimeck (Feb 5, 2011)

I am working on a new business concept wherein woodworkers can come into my shop to build stuff. The shop would be equipped with most of the standard tools including a Legacy CNC lathe and a 4 head planer. The style of stuff that I would promote is the Arts and Crafts style, primarily in the Greene and Greens vain. I also would be producing stair parts and moulding for resale in order to keep the business afloat. 
I would love to get some feed back from Forum members on my idea and suggestions on ways to proceed.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodcraft has a kind of 'woodworkers club' where you can go to work on things if you don't have a full shop. They might want to be something you check out for rules, costs, etc.

My biggest concern for you would be liability, how do you make sure that you won't get taken to the cleaners if an accident happens, or be out of luck if your machinery is damaged. Someone else working in your shop may not love your tools the way you do.....

A talk with your insurance agent may be a good first step.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mitchell

You want to think that over and over, at one time I wanted to open a auto repair shop,use my tools and shop thing 
It's was great fun for just a bit and than one guy took off his fingers with a simple floor jack, ,most people are great but they all have a lawyer in the back pocket,the lawyer said I did not show him how to use the floor jack the right way big error on my part the lawyer said, that cost me a ton of money 

Woodworking shop would be great but NO tools just books,let them remove parts at home...

======



MitchNimeck said:


> I am working on a new business concept wherein woodworkers can come into my shop to build stuff. The shop would be equipped with most of the standard tools including a Legacy CNC lathe and a 4 head planer. The style of stuff that I would promote is the Arts and Crafts style, primarily in the Greene and Greens vain. I also would be producing stair parts and moulding for resale in order to keep the business afloat.
> I would love to get some feed back from Forum members on my idea and suggestions on ways to proceed.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe if you rent them the tools for a small fee. That might make it more difficult for someone to claim it was your fault they removed their finger with a tool they had no business renting. After all, stores still sell the stuff and still make a profit.

Bottom line is you will be open to litigation at some point and a healthy insurance policy will be a must, along with a really good release from liability form. You will need a lawyer to set things up properly.


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

My concern is think how people treat tools when they just borrow them from a buddy half the time they come back covered in dirt or scratched to hell or bent and even broke, now picture the same scenario with a tool from someone they could give two craps about.

The injury thing couldn't that just be By-passed by some kind of legal waver have a lawyer do it tho because if your anything like me if I wrote it would be one line, "I am not responsible for your stupid behavior if you get hurt its your own fault and I am not liable Agree?" lol 

Also there would have to be some kind of training courses I would imagine because I wouldn't even have the first clue how to use a Legacy CNC lathe so would probably screw it up before I even got it working.

Also how about materials? you supply or they bring their own? if the latter would have to be worried where they got it from in case it is some reclaimed lumber and suddenly your 4 head planer is now trying to cut its way threw some 100 year old reclaimed barn timber that OOOPS had some hidden nails.

I could sit and think of so many negatives and honestly not many positives so ill end my post with just the few above mentioned that while in theory it would be a cool idea in reality I see it becoming one big legal and financial pain in your butt.


----------



## mouch (Jan 28, 2011)

Sounds like a big liability, maybe you could set up a membership type plan, buying hours/days of time, to negate the liability. Like a gym membership exercise at your own risk, or time share ownership type plan.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

newwoodworker said:


> My concern is think how people treat tools when they just borrow them from a buddy half the time they come back covered in dirt or scratched to hell or bent and even broke.


Nice buddies ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I do not rent the shop but will allow persons I know well to come over and we can work together on a project, example John Mark. I know his parents well from church, he is closely supervised and no more posed pictures for Mom without safety gear on, dumb on my part. We carry a 1,000,000.00 umbrella policy on all we have anyway and it isn't all that expensive. Just be careful how you set it up.


----------

